
Big Sur and the Temptation of the App Store - GavinAnderegg
https://anderegg.ca/2020/06/23/big-sur-and-the-temptation-of-the-app-store
======
jder
I agree this is a short-term risk, but in the long term people will build (or
incrementally re-build) their apps on Swift UI which is not iOS-specific. A
few years from now, iOS apps _not_ built with Swift UI will probably start
feeling non-native, even on iOS, as I'm sure Apple will be adding features to
Swift UI rather than building them into UIKit. (eg widgets)

